# New table saw /outfeed table



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just upgraded to a Grizzly 1023sl. I took some time today to design a 4x8 outfeed table. I was hoping y'all could give me some input if you think any is needed. I plan to start building it soon.











Also trying to decide between a 3/4" top or a 1.5" top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*fence rails?*

How will you attach the rail in the front to the wood?
How do you adjust the height to level it out to the saw surface?
How will you dado the slots inline with the slots on the saw table?


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have leveling feet for the table, the rail won't be attached to the table except for the far right side for support. The slots will be routered in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me, though I wouldn't have any use for a 4x8 out feed. I also don't work with a lot of plywood. The knly real concern ive got with your design is that's a lot of wasted space under that top. Have you considered doing a few drawer chests or similar?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot depends on the space you have. For me more table behind the saw would be more helpful. I like the wood supported so you are not forcing the wood down when cutting long boards. As far as the table built to the right woodenthings is correct what you need is table extensions for the saw instead of just a table.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot depends on the space you have. For me more table behind the saw would be more helpful. ......................


If you can't afford the space behind the saw as a permanent setup, you can add an extension that folds down when not in use. It's hard to control a board when you have to hold it down also.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

For outfeed use I'd think 3/4" is plenty. If you want it to double as assembly or bench area, beefing it up won't hurt.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from previous posts! Consider building "fold down" areas as Tony B suggested, or maybe tables with rollers to do extra duty on other projects. Need to ask "How often will you be cutting large sheets of wood?" If it will be a standard for your normal WW projects, the added extensions will be very helpful. Have seen some out tables/extensions with a built-in router setup which may save you some space. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wish I had the room for something like that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*most table saw operations are ripping*

Ripping requires more support out the rear and less support to the right side. My setup using 3 table saws has lots of room to with the rear and the side, but I rarely use the space on the right side. In fact I only cross cut a 4 X 8 sheet at 48" one time. I do NOT make a lot of cabinets where I need to break down 4 X 8 sheets however.


















So it depends on what you intend to do most, whether to make it wider to the right or longer to the rear. If you can have both then all the better. 

Since I do not have room for a separate assembly table, my outfeed table serves for both. It is a torsion box made from 3/4" particle board and 1 X 3's for the grid. It is very heavy and very strong and very flat. :smile3:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If your doing a torsion box top 3/4 will be fine for a top. Width and length depends on space and what your cutting....


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello all and thanks for the replies, this is what my new saw is replacing.










Most of the right and outfeed is not actually needed for the table saw. But I use it for an assembly table. I am planning to add cabinets to both the front and back since it's 48" wide. I am also thinking about adding my router to it but I just designed this so I'm trying to decide.









I don't have alot of room in my shop but my old design worked well it was 48x84".



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Clearly we all make a set-up to support our particular needs and available shop space. When looking at your set-up I would want more surface area behind the blade and a bit less to the right side.

BTW, are you planning on an 8 foot or longer front rail? What type of fence are you using?

Looks good. The best of luck to you.


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

My front rail is 8ft 53" to the right of the blade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Got all the board tops jointed and pocket screw/ glued.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You should flip your saw around. Consider how materials come in. You'll have more room and can always open the door for longer materials...


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

I will do that, good idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll start on the cabinets tomorrow, enough work for the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

